# ruger mark III with scope.



## whateverjones (Feb 23, 2010)

Any one know where to find a holster to fit these guns with scope?


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 23, 2010)

*Holster for Ruger mklll*

I ordered one from a guy that makes a nylon one and i really like it>It was around $30.00 and has a place for an extra mag and a storage pocket also .I can get you a link to it if you would like


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 23, 2010)

Here is the link to it http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220531509603&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 23, 2010)

for scoped ruger
http://cgi.ebay.com/Shoulder-Holste...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item335a601293


----------



## whateverjones (Feb 24, 2010)

perfect........thanks guys.


----------



## HOBO (Mar 31, 2010)

*WHATEVERJONES*

What kind of scope do you have on your Ruger Mark III????

I'm definitely in the market but can't decide between a red dot scope, holographic sight or a conventional scope.....

Any advice you or anyone else out there can offer will be appreciated...

-----------<" ){{{{*><


----------



## whateverjones (Apr 4, 2010)

I put a cheapo BSA 30mm red dot from walmart.It was about $35 and hits point of aim out to 50-75 yds.no problem.It is a 1 power so the eye relief isn't an issue.


----------



## sharpeblades (Apr 7, 2010)

*Ruger MKlll*

2x leupold


----------



## Etter2 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just buy a regular leather pistol holster for a revolver and cut a groove through the front so the mounts can sit lower


----------

